
Twoo doesn't use SSL when asking for credit card info - xPaw
https://twitter.com/Twoo/status/664754620460343296
======
MattBearman
I'd not heard of Twoo before, but they've just landed on my list of companies
not to be trusted. Their response is almost worse than the lack of SSL.

